# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì khi đi du lịch Bangkok (Thái Lan)

## nguyetnt

Bangkok là một trong những trung tâm mua sắm hàng đầu tại Châu Á, chính vì thế du khách khi đã đến Bangkok một lần không thể không mua sắm thậm chí nhiều du khách còn sắp xếp mua sắm thành mục chính trong kế hoạch chuyến đi của mình.


Thế nhưng đi Bangkok thì nên mua những gì? Dưới đây là tổng hợp của chúng tôi về những sản phẩm mà du khách có thể mua khi đi du lịch Bangkok.


Dầu massage


Có hàng trăm loại dầu dành cho massage và mỗi loại như vậy lại có một mùi hương khác nhau. Mua dầu massage để tặng người thân hay cho chính bản thân mình là việc mà rất nhiều du khách làm khi đến Bangkok. Giá thành của các loại dầu massage được bán tại Bangkok cũng tương đối rẻ (dao động từ 2-5usd/5 lọ).


Các sản phẩm lụa tơ tằm


Cũng giống như Campuchia, các sản phẩm lụa tơ tằm tại Thái Lan rất được du khách quốc tế yêu thích. Bạn có thể tìm thấy các sản phẩm được làm từ lụa ở khắp mọi nơi tại Bangkok, tuy nhiên hãy cẩn thận với những sản phẩm giả. Bạn có thể chọn những thưởng thiệu nổi tiếng về lụa như Jim Thompson Silk hoặc các trung tâm mua sắm uy tín để mua. Các sản phẩm làm từ lụa tơ tằm có thể kể đến như: khăn quàng cổ, vải lụa,...


Đồ cổ

Thái Lan luôn là địa điểm hấp dẫn đối với dân chơi đồ cổ trên toàn thế giới. Tuy nhiên pháp luật Thái Lan quy định rất nghiêm về việc buôn bán các sản phẩm đồ cổ ra nước ngoài vì vậy khả năng bạn mang được một món đồ cổ ra khỏi Thái Lan là một điều không dễ dàng. Cần tìm hiểu kỹ các thông tin khi mua đồ cổ tại Thái Lan và cần chọn những nhà mô giới uy tín để mua. Tuy nhiên bạn vẫn có thể mua được những sản phẩm nhái hoặc giả cổ rất tinh xảo.


Đồ bạc (Silver)


Bạn có thể tìm thấy các sản phẩm làm từ bạc ở tất cả các điểm mua sắm tại Bangkok hay tại Thái Lan. Các sản phẩm bạc thường không phải là bạc 100% mà là bạc đã được pha chế thành hợp kim.
ác sản phẩm được làm từ bạc được bày bán tại Bangkok có thể kể đến: đồ trang sức làm bằng bạc (vòng đeo tay, vòng đeo cổ,...), đồ trang trí, đồ nội thất, bát khất thực của các nhà sư (Baan Baht),...


Hàng hiệu


Đến Bangkok, du khách có thể tìm thấy các nhãn hiệu trên toàn cầu được bày bán tại các cửa hàng thời trang hàng đầu của thành phố và các hiệu áo quần thời trang nhất có đủ các loại hàng hóa cho lối sống xa xỉ, cùng với hiệu sách, quán ăn dành cho khách sành điệu và những địa điểm hấp dẫn đặc biệt khác.
Các trung tâm sang trọng được ưa chuộng là Central World, Siam Paragon, Siam Discovery, The Emporium, Central Chidlom, Gaysorn Bangkok và Erawan Bangkok.

    Tháng 5 đến tháng 8 hàng năm là thời điểm bán hàng siêu khuyến mãi (Amazing Thailand Grand Sales) tại các điểm mua sắm tại Thái Lan (chủ yếu là ở Bangkok) do Tổng cục du lịch Thái Lan phối hợp với các bên liên quan tổ chức.
    Các sản phẩm được du khách chọn mua nhiều thường là áo quần, nữ trang, đồ da, túi xách, giày hàng hiệu,...

Mua đồ Thái

Người Việt ta có xu hướng thích dùng đồ do Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Thái Lan sản xuất vì vậy sẽ không quá lạ lẫm nếu khi đến Bangkok nhiều du khách Việt Nam tìm mua cho bằng được những sản phẩm made in Thailand. Các sản phẩm thường được tìm mua là: áo quần, giày dép, ba lô, đồ điện tử,...


Một số sản phẩm khác:

    Một số mặt hàng độc: dao, kéo, bật lửa,...
    Phim ảnh đồi trụy: được bán đầy đường.

    Hoàn thuế giá trị gia tăng VAT

    Du khách đến Thái Lan nay có thể hoàn thuế VAT tại các sân bay quốc tế ở Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Hat Yai và Phuket khi mua hàng trị giá tối thiểu 5.000 Baht trong một ngày (tổng số có thể gộp từ nhiều lần mua hàng trong một ngày). Du khách nên đề nghị cửa hàng xuất mẫu hoàn thuế VAT khi mua hàng. Nếu ở cửa hàng tổng hợp, du khách cần lấy biên nhận đến quầy VAT định sẳn để tính hoàn thuế. Biên nhận phải được tính giảm thuế trong ngày mua hàng.
    Khi rời Thái Lan, quý khách cần phải đóng mộc mẫu hoàn thuế tại điểm kiểm tra VAT của hải quan trước khi đăng ký lên máy bay. Quý khách lưu ý hàng hoá đã mua kê khai hoàn thuế VAT phải để nhân viên hải quan xem trước khi nhận mộc mẫu hoàn thuế.
    Khi đi qua điểm kiểm tra hộ chiếu, quý khách sẽ được các viên chức cơ quan hải quan xử lý mẫu và hoàn tiền thuế VAT.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## h20love

có ziền đi Thái Lan đâu mà mua

----------

